# Illustrator cs3



## Rowan (Aug 21, 2008)

i just "bought" illustrator cs3 how do u exit live paint

i really need to know


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 22, 2008)

It's okay.  No one really buys stuff from Adobe.  

And I wish I could help you.  I don't know too much about illustrator however.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 22, 2008)

Ice Cold said:
			
		

> It's okay.  No one really* buys *stuff from Adobe.
> 
> And I wish I could help you.  I don't know too much about illustrator however.  Best of luck to you.


because they illegally download it


----------



## Dylan (Aug 22, 2008)

no idea mang


----------



## Hit (Aug 22, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Ice Cold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think adobe cares students and stores photographers and such are forced to buy the software they earn enough on that
Oh and if students, stores and photographers etc. do download illegal they have a problem because in my country there is an organization that checks these people they just come by the stores by them selves


----------



## Kyoji (Aug 23, 2008)

To exit live paint just use a different tool, or keep hitting esc.


----------

